# مالفرق بين الثقه في النفس والكبرياء



## عماد شحاته (5 فبراير 2012)

مالفرق بين الثقه في النفس والكبرياء


----------



## tamav maria (5 فبراير 2012)

إن الثقة بالنفس تعني اعتزاز الشخص بمواهبه وبنفسه، من ناحية المظهر ومن ناحية الجوهر ، وهذا يعينه على النجاح فى الحياة 

أما الغرور، فيدل على نفس غير سويه، وإيمان ضعيف، وقلب غير سليم
ومن صفاتها
الغل والحقد والحسد والكبر والغرور وحب الذات وبالبعد عن هذة الصفات تؤتي جهود الثقة بالنفس ثمارها المرجوة ونتائجها المرتقبة.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2012)

*الثقة بالنفس الصحيِّة تنبع من حقائق قوية ثابتة ، مبرهنة بالتجربة العملية

فالذى قام بعمل شغلة معينة مرات عديدة بنجاح ، يكون واثقاً من نفسه أنه سيعملها هذه المرة أيضاً بنجاح

ولكن الثقة المرضية ، تتخيل أشياء بدون برهان سابق على قدرة الشخص على عملها ، هى إحساس كاذب بالعظمة

++ والثقة بالنفس التى تفيد ولا تضر أبداً ، هى التى تكون مبنية على أساس راسخ لا ينهار ولا يتزحزح

وهى المبنية على الثقة فى عناية الله بى ، وبأنه يحبنى ولن يتركنى ابداً

وأنا من جهتى أدعم هذه الثقة فى عناية الله ، بدوام علاقتى القوية معه ، بتسليم كل حياتى فى يده ، بتحميله مسؤليتى ، بطاعتى التامة له وبتقبل كل ما يختاره لى بكل الثقة فى أنه هو الصح المطلق الذى ليس فيه خطأ ابداً

هذه هى الثقة التى لا تسقط أبداً ، لأنها مبنية على محبة الله لى ومحبتى له 

والمحبة لا تسقط أبداً

*


----------



## MAJI (5 فبراير 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> مالفرق بين الثقه في النفس والكبرياء


في كثير من الاحيان يصعب التمييز بين الثقة بالنفس والكبرياء سواء عند نظرة الشخص الى نفسه او عند نظرة الناس اليه.
فعند الناس فتعتمد على علاقتهم بذلك الشخص ,فاذا كانوا اصدقائه سيقيمون طبعه ثقة بالنفس واذا كانوا يكرهونه فيصفونه بالمتكبر.
 اما عند الشخص نفسه فاكيد لا احد تعجبه صفه الكبرياء لكنه ان طلب من الرب ان يساعده بإلا يظهر بالمتكبر فهذا يكفي .
المهم قلب الانسان وفكره
مثل مثل العشار والفريسي
فالعشار لم يكن متكبر بينما الفريسي نعم كان متكبر
(((كل من يرفع نفسه يوضع,ومن يضع نفسه يرفع)))متى23\12
شكرا للسؤال جميل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 فبراير 2012)

*انا أتفق مع ماجي , هنالك أشخاص يرون الشخص الواثق من نفسة مغرورا و شتّان بين الغرور و الثقة بالنفس أذ أن الغرور هو الفخر بشئ زائف موجود فقط في مخيله شخص ما أما الثقة فهي أيجابية منبثقة من أيمان الشخص و مهاراتة الشخصية .
*


----------



## تـ+ـونى (5 فبراير 2012)

الواثق بنفسه هو انسان لديه مواهب لذا يثق فى نفسه دون ان يتعالى على احد لانه يعلم انه اذا تعالى سيفقد مواهبه
اما المتكبر ليس لديه شيئ ولكن يظن فى نفسه انه يملك كل شيئ
​


----------

